# لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان فماذا نصنع لأختنا في يوم تخطب ... عرض لغوى



## divine logos (18 مايو 2014)

*نشيد الانشاد 8:8 " **لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان فماذا نصنع لأختنا في يوم تخطب " هل هذة لغة تليق بكتاب الرب ؟

الاجابة اة تليق 

لما نفهم النص هنعرف ليه تليق 

النص هنا هنقسمه لجزئين

اولا ما مفهوم جملة " ليس لها ثديان "

اولا المفهوم الحضارى
ان الشرق القديم المسؤلية تجاه البنت الصغيرة كانت واضحة وعكست هنا فى هذا النص فى نظرهم هى لم تصل بعد الى مرحلة النضج الجنسى ويتحاورون عما سيفعوله فى يوم ان يتقدم العريش لطلبها للزواج لان فى اسرائيل زواج الاطفال لم يكن شئ شائع وكان لابد وان ينضج الطفلة جنسيا قبل الزواج
*
* Responsibility towards a younger sister was clear in the ancient Near East, and may be reflected here. In any case, the young maiden has not, at least in their eyes, reached sexual maturity, and they are debating what will be done on the day she is spoken for, i.e. the day a man asks to marry her (cf. Ezek. 16:7f. for a similar use of this common expression). Since child marriage does not appear to have been common in ancient Israel, the implication is that she would be sexually mature before marriage.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Carr, G. L. (1984). Vol. 19: Song of Solomon: An introduction and commentary. Tyndale Old Testament Commentaries (188). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.
​ *
اما لغويا واضح انهم بيتكلموا عن بنت فى سن الطفولة لم تصل لمرحلة البلوغ ومعنى ليس لها ثديان يعنى انها لم تصل لمرحلة البلوغ الى سن الزواج فالنص حرفيا يعنى " لنا اخت صغيرة جدا على الزواج " لكن التعبير هذا فقد ارتباط القصيدة الشعرية فالكاتب يريد ان يربط هذا النص بالعدد التاسع والعاشر فكان لابد وان يستخدم مصطلح " ليس لها ثديان " للتعبري عن سن الطفولة وانها لم تصل الى سن الزواج وفى العديد من الثقافات القديمة كانوا بيستخدموا نفس التعريف لتعريف عدم الوصول لسن الزواج

**She has no breasts in this context means that she has not yet reached puberty. tev suggests “her breasts are still small,” and niv “her breasts are not yet grown.” Both are much better than rsv she has no breasts, or neb “who has no breasts”; these can possibly be misunderstood to mean she is deformed. The phrase is idiomatic; it is not a literal comment on her figure. It means that the young sister is still not of the age for marrying. Many cultures define a girl’s maturity in exactly this way, so a literal translation may be well understood. If not, we can render the sense as “We  have a young sister who is too young for marriage yet,” or “We  have a young sister who is not yet a woman,” or “My little sister is too young yet to marry.” But such a translation will miss the obvious connection to verse 9 and 10, so it is recommended to include a reference to “breasts” here.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5 *_
*tev Today’s English Version*

*niv New International Version*

*rsv Revised Standard Version*

*neb New English Bible*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5**Ogden, G. S., & Zogbo, L. (1998). A handbook on the Song of songs. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (235). New York: United Bible Societies
**ايضا تفسير ويكلف 

** She hath no breasts. She has not yet reached maturity; she is not yet of marriageable agehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Pfeiffer, C. F. (1962). The Wycliffe Bible commentary : Old Testament (So 8:8). Chicago: Moody Press.*
​ 
​*
**السؤال الذى سالوه " فماذا نصنع لاختنا يوم تخطب اجابته فى العدد التاسع " أن تكن سورًا فنبني عليها برج فضة وأن تكن بابًا فنحصرها بألواح  	أرز " والسؤال معناه ان اخوتها الاخرين وباقى افراد العائلة هما المسؤلين عن تجهيزها للزواج 

*
*What shall we do for our sister? is answered in verse 9. However, the background to the question is not obvious. Some commentators suggest that the brothers are responsible to arrange her marriage (see the example in Gen 34.6–18). Since the following clause does refer to such an arrangement (“on the day that she is spoken for”), we can safely assume that family members, whether the brothers or the young woman, would have some role in preparing the little sister for marriagehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Ogden, G. S., & Zogbo, L. (1998). A handbook on the Song of songs. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (235). New York: United Bible Societies*.
​ 
*دا معنى النص حرفيا بدون اى تفسيرا رمزية مجرد وضح شال كل لبس فى عقول المرضى بالجنس 
السؤال لينا اخت صغيرة موصلتش لسن الزواج هنعمل ايه او هنجهزها ازاى يوم لما عريسها يجى يخطبها .

انا سامع حاليا كل مسيحى بيقول انا فهمت دى كنيسة المسيح كنيسة الامم اللى بيتكلموا عليها الطفلة جنب اسرائيل اللى مكنتش تعرف اى شئ عن وعود الله واسرائيل بتقول لينا اخت صغيرة منضجتش هنعمل ايه يوم لما عريسها يجى ؟؟؟
التفسير الرمزى لويسلى وهو تقرياب المشترك فى كل التفاسير اللى قرتها

**The present church, which was that of the **Jews, speaks of a future church, which was to consist of the Gentiles, which she calls little, because she was the younger sister, and then scarce had a being; and she calls her sister to intimate that the Gentile-church should be admitted to the same privileges with the Jewshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Wesley, J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Song of Solomon (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Wesley's Notes (So 8:8). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.
​ ​

_​_
*

لا المعنى الحرفى للنص ولا المعنى الرمزى ليه يحمل اى شئ من عدم اللياقة المشكلة فيكم مش فينا 

فى ناس بيقولوا احنا معندناش مشكلة من ذكر الثدى بس يبقى فى اطار تشريعى او طبى 

عايزين نسالهم سؤال

ايه دا ؟؟؟؟؟

*
*عنِ ابنِ عمرَ أنه كان إذا اشترى جاريةً كشفَ عن ساقِها ووضع يدَه بين ثدْيَيها وعلى عجُزِها وكأنه كان يضعُها عليها من وراءِ الثِّيابِ 	 ** 	الراوي: 	 	نافع مولى ابن عمر  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  إرواء الغليل   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6/201
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح

اكيد دا اطار تشريعى " بيحسس "

كفاية كدا علشان لو دخلنا على اوضة النوم بتاعت النبوة هنقل ادبنا 
*_


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2014)

من  يقتطعون الايه من سياقها  ليثبتوا  فحش الالفاظ لا   يجرؤا   ان يكملوا الايات التالية ليرونا فيم الفحش
[  8. لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لِأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ تُخْطَبُ؟
9. إِنْ تَكُنْ سُوراً فَنَبْنِي عَلَيْهَا بُرْجَ فِضَّةٍ. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ بَاباً فَنَحْصُرُهَا بِأَلْوَاحِ أَرْزٍ. ] 
; كل هذه الالفاظ تشير إلى كيان  غير مؤهل ..ويظهر المتكلم   بمظهر من يزيد تأهيل 
ويعزز إمكانات .... 
وهذه الالفاظ تبعدنا   تماما عن شبهة " الغزل الفاضح" التى يفترى بها علينا أقواماً لا يعرفون  حضارات ولا ثقافات ولا اساليب آدبية سادت فى دول حوض البحر المتوسط 
وليس فى مفهومهم البدوى الا الشر.


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 مايو 2014)

انا مبسوطة بس مش عارفه اعبر 
شكرا وربنا يعوض تعبك يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## e-Sword (20 مايو 2014)

*ليْتَكَ كَأَخٍ لِي الرَّاضِعِ ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي ( السيد المسيح في تجسدة رضع من ناموس العهد القديم ) ، فَأَجِدَكَ فِي الْخَارِجِ وَأُقَبِّلَكَ وَلاَ يُخْزُونَنِي ( لا يحتقروني ) ، ( نداء من كنيسة العهد القديم حتي يتجسد الله و يكون بكراً بين إخوتة فالكنيسة تعلن عن حبها لله أمام كل العالم دون حزي او خجل ) 

اُهْرُبْ ( آسرع ، آمين تعال ايها الرب يسوع )  *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يناير 2016)

*




*

*تفسير سفر نشيد الانشاد الاصحاح الثامن*

*الاخوة والاخوات*

*الرابي Rabbi Jack Abramowitz*

*المثال*

*تقول عروس النشيد ليتك كنت اخاً لي راضعاً من ثديي أمي،حينئذ  كنت ساعرض محبتي ومودتي لك امام العامة حيث لا يمكن لشخص ان ينظر الي نظره  دونية عنك .واقودك وادخل بك الي بيت امي.فأسقيك من الخمر الحلو للشرب  .فتعانقني .وتنبه العروس بنات اورشاليم من اي محاوله لزعزعة حبهما .لان اي  محاوله ستكون بلا جدوي.*

*يقول العريس . من هذه الطالعة من البرية مستندة على حبيبها؟ فترد العروس تحت  شجرة التفاح حيث حبلت بك أمك،(وهذا يعني انها منجذبه اليه من وقت ولادته )  فيقول العريس اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ذراعك فإن الحب قوي كالموت  والهوى قاس مثل النار المشتعلة التي لا يمكن اخمادها .فنهر لهيب حبي لكي لا  يمكن ان يطفئ .حتي وان كان شخص بذل كل مال بيته في سبيل الحب لاحتقر  احتقارا.*

*فتقول العروس لنا اخت صغيره لم تصل الي  سن البلوغ بعد .ماذا نفعل بالنسبة لها حينما يحين وقت خطبتها.ان كانت مثل  جدار . دعونا نبني عليه برج من الفضة لها .وان كانت مثل الباب دعونا بالواح  من الارز .(الجدار والباب اشاره الي انها ظلت بعذريتها .الباب قد يفتح لكن  الجدار لا يفتح .وتقول العروس انها هي الجدار اذا هي ظلت بعذريتها  .وثدياها مثل برجان .وتخاطب المرأة غيرها من الفتيات .عندما راني حبيبي كنت  قلقة لاجل اختي الصغيره المرفهة .هو احبني اكثر من اي شئ .انع كان لسليمان  كرم .وسلمه للنواطير لكي يؤدي كل واحد منهم الفاً من الفضة لقاء الثمر  .وتكون حصتهم من عائدات ما يجنوه .لكن انا كرمي امامي .فيقول العريس الي  الجالسة في الجنات إن مرافقي يصغون بانتباه إلى صوتك، فأسمعيني إياه. فترد  العروس أسرع إلي كالهارب ياحبيبي، وكن كالظبي أو الأيل الفتي على جبال  الأطياب!*

*ما وراء المثل*

*تقول اسرائيل الي يهوه ”اذا كنت مثل اخ  لنا انت تستطيع ان تواسينا حينما نسيئ معاملتك .كطريقة يوسف في المواساه  حينما اساء اخوته في معاملته .ونحن سوف نأخذك الي الهيكل حيث يمكننا ان  نعرف من انت.كما فعل موسي في الخيمة.وهناك سنقدم لك سكيب من النبيذ.ثم تقول  اسرائيل للامم انه علي الرغم من خطياها وعقاب الرب لها .لكن ما زال الرب  معانقاً اياها.ولا شئ يمكن ان يحيل بينهم .فمحاولتهم ستذهب دون جدوي.*

*يهوه يمتدح الشعب اليهودي .الذي عبر به  في البرية وكان الشعب مستند عليه.اسرائيل قالت انها اثاره محبة الرب لها في  سيناء .حيث اصبحت اسرائيل أم .”راجع الاصحاح الثالث بشأن تشبيه اسرائيل  بالام “وتسال اسرائيل الرب ان يختم علي قلبها.وهذا يعني انها تطلب محبته  .وايضاً الذراع تشير الي عظمته.”وينبغي ان تتذكر اسرائيل عمل الرب بالنيابة  عنها “وان يكون حب اسرائيل قوياً بحيث يكون كالموت.يحترق داخلها الحب  كالنار المشتعله. وغيرة الامم من علاقة اسرائيل بالرب تحرقهم مثل نار  الجحيم.فلا احد يستطيع ان يطفئ المحبة بين اسرائيل والرب .فلا عذاب يستطيع  ان يفصلها عن الرب ولا اموال .وأي شخص يحاول اخراج اسرائيل من محبة الرب  سيثير ضحكها حتي في محاولته.اسرائيل في السبي كانت اسرائيل اقل من  الامم.كانت مثل اخت صغيره”متخلفة” لا تطور من نفسها.ماذا تفعل لبلدها عندما  تجتمع الامم معاً ضدها؟ ان كان ايمانها قوي كالجدار .متوجه بالهها  بالجمال.واذا كانت مثل الباب ستكون حمايتها اقل قوه .لكن اسرائيل تقول  .اننا ثابتين مثل الجدار ..مع معابدنا .ودراستنا قوية مثل الابراج .وعندما  جاوبة اسرائيل بهذا الرد ارضي الرب جوابها كثيراً.اسرائيل كانت كرم الرب  .لكن تم تسليمهم الي دول اخري.وتم التعامل معها بقسوه.ويذكر الرب تلك الدول  ان اسرائيل له .واعمالهم مكشوفه امامه.والرب استعاد ما له .واهل العلم  سيكافأهم الرب نتيجة حراستهم لكرمه.ويقول الرب لليهود الجالسين في المعابد  وقاعات الدراسة في ارض منفاهم.انه يتوق لسماع صوت صلواتهم.واجابة اسرائيل  انها تنتظر حضور الرب الحلو علي جبل الهيكل .*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (14 يناير 2016)

سلام للجميع,


e-Sword قال:


> * ( نداء من كنيسة العهد القديم حتي يتجسد الله و يكون بكراً بين إخوتة فالكنيسة تعلن عن حبها لله أمام كل العالم دون حزي او خجل )
> 
> اُهْرُبْ ( آسرع ، آمين تعال ايها الرب يسوع )  *



ملاحظة لو تكرمت: لا يوجد شئ اسمه كنيسة العهد القديم, لان الكنيسة كانت سر لم يُعرّف به بنو البشر قبلا. و الكنيسة خاصة فقط بالمسيحين لانها تتكون من حجارة حية من ابناء الله بالايمان بالرب يسوع.
سلام و نعمة


----------



## e-Sword (15 يناير 2016)

وهل كانت توجد كنيسة قائمة فى زمن السيد المسيح لكي يقول "  وانا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن  تقوى عليها " ، فهل بطرس لم يعرف معني الكنيسة و الرب يتكلم معه بألغاز !! 

 المعني اليوناني للفظة كنيسة تعني " جماعة، جمهور، شعوب ...... " وبالأخص جماعة لها هيئة خاصة و تشريعات خاصة [1] 

الترجمة السبعينة ترجمت لفظة קָהָל التى تعني جمهور إلي نفس اللفظة اليونانية المُعبرة فى العهد الجديد بالكنيسة إلي ἐκκλησία   ، فاللفظة موجودة قبل المسيحين the term ἐκκλησία was not specifically a Christian term
[2]
========
[1] Arndt, W., Danker, F. W., & Bauer, W. (2000). A  Greek-English  lexicon of the New Testament and other early Christian  literature.  Chicago: University of Chicago Press

[2] راجع هذا اللينك لمعني الكنيسة تاريخياً و تطورها ،ايضا Dynamics of Identity in the World of the Early Christians p 44


----------



## The Dragon Christian (24 يونيو 2020)

للرفع


----------



## احسان احسان (2 يوليو 2020)

سلام المسيح ....
لنا اخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان : تتذكر نفسها هنا العروس وهى صغيرة وهو تشببه للشعب حين كان تحت عبودية مصر 
وكان كلام باقى الامم لهم انهم لا يستحقوا الحرية فهم ليسوا اهل لها ؛ كانها بنت صغيرة لا يليق بها ان تتزوج لعدم بلوغ سنها بعد ونضوج جسدها .
تفسير هرشبم للرابى شموئيل بن مئير ص 2


----------

